# Need a bit of advice on flash triggers



## eyeland (Aug 10, 2014)

I am about to invest in my first flash trigger setup and I am unsure of which way to go.
I am (as always) on a tight budget, so for now I am looking at getting either one yn-e3-st or a a set of yn 622's.
So far I only own one 600ex-rt unit, but I'll probably expand with some yongnuo's down the road.
Anyone has experience with both setups? As far as I can tell, the main things about the e3-st to be aware of is that: (i) it is more expensive [/size](ii) it will ONLY work with 600ex rt [/size](iii) it does not support an on-camera flash
Is there anything else I should be considering?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 10, 2014)

> Is there anything else I should be considering?



Reliability, perhaps?


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 10, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> > Is there anything else I should be considering?
> 
> 
> 
> Reliability, perhaps?



Resale value? There it's no wrong answer but it's something to think about as well. 

Jim


----------



## FEBS (Aug 10, 2014)

I did go for the yn622. Never regretted.

I don't believe that hard in resale value for a flash Trigger. Sure you get more money if you would resell something like a pocketwizard, however the initial investment is also that higher. I'm even convinced that I loose less money on a Yongnuo after a few years compared to other high end systems.

True, there were several quality issues in the beginning with yongnuo products. However, yn622, and also flashes like yn560ii, 560iii and 568 are very good build and I never had any problems with them.

So, if on budget, don't hesitate, buy Yongnuo.


----------



## Gary W. (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey all,

How about a mix? ST-E3 for use with your current, and possible future 600's, and 622's to use if you decide to purchase flashes that don't operate on the Canon radio system. Put the 622 trigger in the camera's hot shoes with the ST-E3 on top of that. Start with the 622's to start less expensively, the add as the funds allow.

Gary W.


----------



## Zv (Aug 11, 2014)

If you can't afford the ST-E3 right now then go for the YN-622. Having a trigger is better than none, right? If it works - great, if not - refund. 

I have almost all Yongnuo flash and triggers. No issues so far. I had pixel kings but there were a few misfires. Even then I'd say more than acceptable. Unless you're career depends on getting the shot a few failures aren't a big deal. The key is to have a back up plan. For me that back up is optical slave mode on the YN-560iii.


----------



## FEBS (Aug 11, 2014)

Gary W. said:


> Hey all,
> 
> How about a mix? ST-E3 for use with your current, and possible future 600's, and 622's to use if you decide to purchase flashes that don't operate on the Canon radio system. Put the 622 trigger in the camera's hot shoes with the ST-E3 on top of that. Start with the 622's to start less expensively, the add as the funds allow.
> 
> Gary W.



I would not advice to stack, as the more contacts and the less reliability you can expect. I would use the yn622, or a second 600 on top of the camera.


----------



## ninjapeps (Aug 12, 2014)

I've been using a YN622 for about a year now and so far, it's only behaved erratically when the batteries were about to die. It's perfectly fine for personal use. While Yong Nuo has improved over the years, their QA still isn't all that great and I'd hesitate to use one for something really big and important.


----------



## FEBS (Aug 12, 2014)

ninjapeps said:


> I've been using a YN622 for about a year now and so far, it's only behaved erratically when the batteries were about to die. It's perfectly fine for personal use. While Yong Nuo has improved over the years, their QA still isn't all that great and I'd hesitate to use one for something really big and important.



+1

Same thoughts by me. Yongnuo is very fine for personal use, for professional I would look for other products, but as it is only a hobby and seen the price it's OK.


----------



## Besisika (Aug 12, 2014)

FEBS said:


> ninjapeps said:
> 
> 
> > I've been using a YN622 for about a year now and so far, it's only behaved erratically when the batteries were about to die. It's perfectly fine for personal use. While Yong Nuo has improved over the years, their QA still isn't all that great and I'd hesitate to use one for something really big and important.
> ...


+1
I don' own 600ex-rt nor e3-st so I can't really compare nor say their advantages.
My opinion is the same as above, if you intend to use it for serious business go for the Canon. I wouldn't feel comfortable with YN in front of a high end customer. They would expect your gear to be industry standard.
For wedding and concert, the YN 622 is quite enough. I have had mine for more than a year now, with a usage of approximately once in a two/three weeks and still looking good. 
Back-up was my buying point. I own 4 of them and I am most of a time on a two light setup, so one of them is a back-up. I use them with two 568 EX II as my main and two 430EX as back up.
You will need bunch of batteries though, and don't wait until they stop firing, just do a quick math in time and change them all when it is time. 
It works perfectly as well with Einstein and Alien Bees. For those, most of the time, I use manual trigger and receiver, on top of the YN 622C, so that I don't have to use the third YN.
If I have to complain, is the beam assist is not perfect for vertical shots, and you have to rely on the ambient light to focus. For horizontal shots, perfect even in dim lighting.


----------



## Gary W. (Aug 13, 2014)

FEBS said:


> Gary W. said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all,
> ...



Hey all,

A lot of quality triggers (transmitters) have a hot shoe on top of the transmitter specifically to add a flash on top of the camera so it can be used as an optical trigger, or direct or fill flash. It seems to me that reducing the weight by adding only an ST-E3 vs a top mounted flash seems reasonable... granted, not optimal, but perfectly feasible.

Gary W.


----------

